# 34 & 35



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Some dual pics before the 34 goes


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely 34 GTR..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

think you're getting rid of the wrong one dude:squintdan

mook


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> think you're getting rid of the wrong one dude:squintdan
> 
> mook


Agreed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah i would defantly keep the 34


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than a silver 34 with some nice mods! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Lovely 34....any ideas on the price you'll be looking?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> think you're getting rid of the wrong one dude:squintdan
> 
> mook


Mook had the car for a few years now since I bought off Bean & I don't really use much hence time to move to on to someone who will enjoy the car. It's only just turned 20k miles from new 

Mel HKS not sure on price - sensible offers I assume, no rush to sell but it needs to go to the right person:smokin:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck with the sale and nice pics, thought it was my eyes for a second........


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I know which one i`d have, stunning 34.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> think you're getting rid of the wrong one dude:squintdan
> 
> mook





I thought the same thing, but thought everyone would be all over the 35:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gotta say, your R34GTR is the one I'd be keeping.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

In the past I've had 600bhp 33, 500bhp 34 & now a 485bhp 35, all cars have had their own individuality, as well as good and bad points, which at the fear of upsetting anyone with my opinions I won't go into! Technology wise each model has advanced the overall package. I'd like to keep the 34 as well but lack of use and garage space required is steering me down the sell route. I've had the car for 6 years now and other than wheel upgrade & Robson leather retrim the car is as when Bean had it, fast road spec.

Once I finally decide on price etc, I'll post full spec.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

uk spec mate?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Noooooo......just keep both! 

20k miles from new!!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Noooooo......just keep both!
> 
> 20k miles from new!!!!


Virdee, I've only done 1,500 miles since the retrim!

How's tricks with you?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey duka could i ask how you got the robson leather retrim did you send the seats over to japan


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Talk with r33 v-spec, he has organised Robson to come to the UK in the past. My car was one of the first batch done, he may be able to assist if you have the funds:runaway:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hahaha......can't have seen me doing much more, if less! 

I would love to do a Robson GB II, but I can't see this happening. Have tried on several occasions, and never got the interest we need to get it going. 

Those of you have the retrim, count yourself lucky! And very exclusive!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Out of curiousity how much would such a retrim cost roughly?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Out of curiousity how much would such a retrim cost roughly?


+1 would like to know as well


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

When we did the Robson retrim GB, the cost IIRC was roughly around £1700 and 10% more (£1870) for half alcantara, half leather.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Virdee.. 

I must admit the Robson retrims are very refreshing..


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

so set of Robson trimmed seats must be worth 2k?

Just in case I sell separate from the car


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont sell them seperately!! In fact, dont sell the 34 GTR at all! Sacrilege! haha..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

duka said:


> so set of Robson trimmed seats must be worth 2k?
> 
> Just in case I sell separate from the car


:chuckle:

they are ALOT more than that now trust me


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

matty32 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> they are ALOT more than that now trust me


what they worth Matty? - I could put back in my original mint interior when selling the car??:squintdan

































or I might just swap over & put these in my front room!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Another vote for keeping the 34 from me...is gorgeous mate.

Looks like you got room in the garage for both of em


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I haven't seen my car/interior for a while 

After seeing these pics, just brings back so many memories of the GB, and looks so refreshing! One of the best mods on my car for sure.

I'm sure you'll have no problems shifting these seperately if you wish!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb..


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34
I would newer sell a beauty like that.
I am really tempted to try to get either Robson retrimmed seats or M-Spec seats.


Terje.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the Robson!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Mint cars mate, like the engine bay in your 34


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I wonder which would be worth the most in a few years time, I suspect it might just be the 34: loverly...


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Duka, stunning car mate, the robson retrim, wow. The stiching is an art.. just asking your center gearstick surround in carbon, were did u get it from.


----------



## Drifter_85 (Jun 13, 2009)

When there sitting next to each other i think i'd still say 34>35


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow what a pair you have there 

The R34 is stunning but what about the GTR in red - looks fantastic! Sure you will soon forget about the R34 once you drive the GTR. How do they compare?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

kennyc said:


> Wow what a pair you have there
> 
> The R34 is stunning but what about the GTR in red - looks fantastic! Sure you will soon forget about the R34 once you drive the GTR. How do they compare?


Ever driven a well sorted R34?

Think not! :smokin:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Love the 34 and there is plenty of room in the garage for them both....even if its not justifyed!!!! ha. wonder what those volks would look like on the 35GTR!!?


----------

